# The Kingdom



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I decided to rent a few movies over the long weekend and picked up The Kingdom. 

This movie started out a tad slow for me, but got more interesting after the FBI crew made it to Saudi Arabia to hunt down the bad guys. Good acting, good picture quality, good sound quality and a fair amount of action makes for an overall pretty good movie.

I don't know that it's purchase material, but most definitely worth a rental.

:3.5stars:


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I finally got a chance to rent _The Kingdom_, and like Sonnie, I was underwhelmed in the beginning. It's well cast with good performances, and it definitely develops into a good story. There were some very stirring combat scenes, reminiscent of parts of _Blackhawk Down_. I liked it, but it can touch some nerves for those who've served in the military in recent conflicts.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I've got the HDDVD on the way, looking forward to seeing this.

Hakka.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw this in the theater first and picked up the HD dvd too. Descriptions above match my feelings too. That last fight sequence is pretty cool and scary at the same time. I can watch this one a few times before I will retire it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I guess I'm on the other side of this one. Worth watching if you have nothing better to do. Wasn't really and action film, and wasn't really a good, deep thoughtful film,...just another corporate Hollywood type of film that really doesn't know what it wants to be.

I think they should have gone one way or the other. If they would have really delved deep into the political intracasies (is that a real word? :scratch: ) of this type of situation and really fleshed out the characters or a full on leave your brain at the door popcorn flick.

But, thats just me.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Watched this on the weekend and thought it was pretty good. I liked the ending. This will get a few runs in the hd player.

Hakka.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Watched it few days ago. I like the plot... a good movie.


----------

